# Filter intake



## Fisher2007 (2 Nov 2019)

Wondering what people do to prevent cherry shrimp getting stuck on filter intakes?

I have glass intake pipes, one on each of my oase biomaster thermo filters, with one intake being a normal style and the other being a glass surface skimmer

I've seen these, which would work on the normal style but not the surface skimmer as it's wider - https://www.amazon.co.uk/SENZEAL-St...GKJ9ZBSDYVD&psc=1&refRID=8HW7VX1SSGKJ9ZBSDYVD


----------



## Ed Wiser (3 Nov 2019)

The problem I had with that type is that the rubber is so tight. That even thou I put it on slowly I broke the intake Lilly pipe. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221764448842

This style is easy to slip on and off.


----------



## Keith GH (3 Nov 2019)

Fisher

I would a sponge filter cut to size and cut a deep X from the top and pushed the inlet into the sponge.  I would remove and clean it at every water change

Some sponges had a deep hole already in them






Keith


----------



## Bassljne (3 Nov 2019)

https://www.aquasabi.com/Aquasabi-Filter-Guard-Skimmer-Small

Would that be any good?


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Nov 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Fisher
> 
> I would a sponge filter cut to size and cut a deep X from the top and pushed the inlet into the sponge.  I would remove and clean it at every water change
> 
> ...



Thanks - I have seen the sponges but to be honest just think they look unsightly.  I am a bit puzzled though as so many tanks I've seen have cherries in with the same intakes I have but without a guard so didn't think it would be a problem however my cherries are getting stuck to the filter intakes too frequently


----------



## Fisher2007 (3 Nov 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> The problem I had with that type is that the rubber is so tight. That even thou I put it on slowly I broke the intake Lilly pipe.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221764448842
> 
> This style is easy to slip on and off.



Mmm, I hadn't considered how tight it would be.  The ones in your link though, do they work though?  What I mean is they don't appear to sit proud/away from the glass so although there is a mesh to stop the shrimp being sucked through, are they not still going to get sucked up against it?

Thanks


----------



## Ed Wiser (3 Nov 2019)

The shrimp love to sit on the screen and pick stuff off it. The one in the link uses a thin rubber at the top and bottom. Very easy to slide off an on. I keep my Lilly pipes clean as my wife doesn’t like to see them dirty. An as always happy wife happy life.


----------



## Keith GH (4 Nov 2019)

Fisher


Fisher2007 said:


> Thanks - I have seen the sponges but to be honest just think they look unsightly.



I fully agree with but they are cheap extremely easily cleaned and, most important they work 110%.  

They can be easily hidden by plants.   The Shrimps keep the outside clean as well.

Keith


----------



## david boden (4 Nov 2019)

Hi guys----can I just add one more word in praise of sponge filters (especially the close grained ones ) ?
In my own experience, no matter how clean and pristine  you may think your aquarium water is by sight,--  these sponges will extract fair amounts of grunge ,  easily seen when you squeeze them out in a bucket of tank water.
Admittedly, they do benefit from regular cleaning , which does mean getting your hands in the tank-----which none of us like to do too often.
I need to clean my sponge filters every week, ( I do have lots of decaying leaves and bogwood, and Stratum base)----and it's amazing how much  they collect.
Anyway, we all make our own choices---


----------



## Fisher2007 (11 Nov 2019)

So as a follow on to this thread, I bought two of these and they work a treat.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SENZEAL-St...ocphy=1007200&hvtargid=pla-782758551108&psc=1

One slides on the 16/22mm intake perfectly and the other I managed to modify (pulled the top plastic ring out and then dremelled off the bottom) so it fits over my EA aquascaper surface skimmer inlet (the adjuster at the bottom prevents it falling off)

Overall pleased and no more shrimp stuck to the filter intakes (the shrimp in the pic is happily grazing on the stuff stuck to the guard itself)


----------

